# Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

					Mit dem ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Edition bringen wir zusammen mit MEDION eines der wohl schnellsten Gaming-Notebooks auf den Markt. Wer kompromisslose Leistung und eine gute Ausstattung in einem mobilen Gaming-Rechner benötigt, erhält hier ein entsprechendes Gerät zum Top-Preis.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*


----------



## phila_delphia (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Gefällt mir, liebes PCGH Team!

Schiebt doch bitte mal einen Test zum einen oder anderen Notebook nach. Oder noch besser: Einen aktuellen Vergleich zwischen Desktop und Mobile GPUs.

Grüße

phila


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, liebes PCGH Team!
> 
> Schiebt doch bitte mal einen Test zum einen oder anderen Notebook nach. Oder noch besser: Einen aktuellen Vergleich zwischen Desktop und Mobile GPUs.
> 
> ...



Freut uns, dass dir das Gerät gefällt. Wer mit Desktop-PCs vergleichen möchte, wirft einen Blick da drauf, wir haben extra darauf geachtet, dass die Werte vergleichbar sind: http://www.pcgh.de/pc-testtabelle


----------



## Flaim (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

der laptop ist top aber ich muss unbedingt was zum titelbild der news loswerden, was mir sofort durch den kopf ging und noch in dem bild fehlt:
siehe anhang im forum


----------



## larzer (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Sehr nettes Gerät, vorallem für diesen Preis
Günstiger kann mit dieser Ausstattung wahrscheinlich keiner
AAAAber  währe mir mit über 6 Sone viel zu laut
Hab mir vor nem Monat das Gegenstück von Asus gekauft (G751) mit der selben Austattung und der läuft auch unter Last noch relativ ruhig
Gut..... dafür muss ich darauf verzichten mal die GPU tauschen zu können, aber damit kann ich leben 
Und das Design is auch Geschmackssache, nich meins


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Preis ist schon fair, stellt man bei Alternate einen Desktop-PC wie die PCGH-PCs mit der gleichen Leistung/Ausstattung zusammen, kommt man auch auf rund 1.700 Euro. Der Mobil-Aspekt kostet also "nur" 300 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## JeanLegi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Chiques MSI Barebone  Vielleicht hat ja ein Käufer interesse mal eine kleine Review zu machen


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Also der Preis ist schon fair, stellt man bei Alternate einen Desktop-PC wie die PCGH-PCs mit der gleichen Leistung/Ausstattung zusammen, kommt man auch auf rund 1.700 Euro. Der Mobil-Aspekt kostet also "nur" 300 Euro Aufpreis.



Alternate ist aber auch nicht gerade immer der günstigste Anbieter


----------



## BigKid (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Hmm... Bin ich der einzige dem Auffällt dass da was nicht stimmen kann ?

Der neue Maxwell wird durchgängig als wesentlich energieeffizienter bezeichnet als der Vorgänger.
Sieht man ja auch an den technischen Daten wie oben zu sehen. Die Leistungsaufnahme des GTX980M ist KLEINER als die der GTX880M.
Also wie zum Henker kann man dann das Ding dann im selben Chassi lauter bekommen? Und wieso wird auch noch davor gewarnt anstatt mal zu prüfen was da nicht stimmt/anders ist :o)


----------



## BigKid (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Da ich gerade mit meinem X7827 und einem neuen BIOS experimentiere: Es liegt am BIOS. Die neue Lüfterkurve ist aggresiver und versucht die Karte auf 80 Grad zu halten wärend das alte Bios 90 Grad angepeilt hat. Klar macht das mehr Lärm...


----------



## dalu_ (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Welche SSD genau?
Welche HDD genau?
Welche Windows 8.1 Version genau?
Und könnte das mal jemand bei laufendem Betrieb aufnehmen um einen Eindruck zu bekommen wie laut es ist?

Ich hatte mir vor rund 7 Jahren ein Nexoc für 1700€ gekauft das zwar einen echt super Bildschirm hatte aber es ging nach ablauf der Garantie kaputt weil die Abwärme der Grafikkarte sich auf den Vorzeitigen Tod von Bausteinen ausgewirkt hatte,
daher die Frage nach der Hitzeentwicklung. Wie siehts aus mit der Hitzeentwicklung?

Ist ein Runtertakt-tool für die Nvidia inklusive? (coolbits funktioniert nicht mehr)

Ist Safe-boot im BIOS abschaltbar (ich möchte dualboot mit Linux)?
Ist es ein EFI BIOS? BIOS Brand?

Welcher Speicher (CL, Clockrate, Hersteller, 1,2,4-channel)?


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*



BigKid schrieb:


> Da ich gerade mit meinem X7827 und einem neuen BIOS experimentiere: Es liegt am BIOS. Die neue Lüfterkurve ist aggressiver und versucht die Karte auf 80 Grad zu halten während das alte Bios 90 Grad angepeilt hat. Klar macht das mehr Lärm...



Das ist aus meiner Perspektive Richtig. Schöner Weise gibt es mit MSI Fan-Control ein nettes portables Programm, mit dem man die Lüfterkurve editieren kann. Das Ganze kann dann über die Aufgabenplanung mit dem System gestartet werden. Andernfalls kann bei Bedarf eine Verknüpfung mit dem entsprechenden Spiel angelegt werden.



dalu_ schrieb:


> Ist ein Runtertakt-tool für die Nvidia inklusive? (coolbits funktioniert nicht mehr)



Bevor das vBios gelockt wurde (was bei diesem Gerät vielleicht noch nicht der Fall ist?!) konnte man auch eine Kombi Verknüpfung mit "Fan-Control" und "nVidiaInspector" anlegen und das Gerät so mit einem Klick untertakten und die Lüterstuerung senken... Also Möglichkeiten gibt es an sich schon.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Freut uns, dass dir das Gerät gefällt. Wer mit Desktop-PCs vergleichen möchte, wirft einen Blick da drauf, wir haben extra darauf geachtet, dass die Werte vergleichbar sind: PCGH-PCs



Danke, dass Du das noch angemerkt hast. Stimmt ja, Ihr habt die gleichen Benches durchgeführt. Und das läßt schon einen sehr guten Rückschluß zu. Danke, dass Ihr Euch auch des mobilen Segments annehmt!

Grüße

phila


----------



## Cuddleman (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*



larzer schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Gerät, vorallem für diesen Preis
> Günstiger kann mit dieser Ausstattung wahrscheinlich keiner
> AAAAber  währe mir mit über 6 Sone viel zu laut
> Hab mir vor nem Monat das Gegenstück von Asus gekauft (G751) mit der selben Austattung und der läuft auch unter Last noch relativ ruhig
> ...



Das hört man sogar mit Kopfhören sehr deutlich, wenn man in stilleren Gamepassagen unterwegs ist, außer man hebt die Kopfhörerlautstärke soweit an, das hörbares Grundrauschen lauter als der Lüfter mit fast max. Umdrehungszahlen ist. 
Dann muß man aber aufpassen! Fällt im Game ein Streichholz zu Boden, platzt einem dann auch noch das Trommelfell!

Was für eine Taktik soll das eigentlich darstellen, einen Notebookeinsatz möglichst mit Kopfhörern zu empfehlen.

Das zumindest, nicht.


----------



## camellion (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Die Ausstattung hört sich toll an. Das Design ist leider Augenkrebs. Wird Medion vom Billig Plastikgehäuse mit ALDI PC Charakter mal überdrüssig und verpasst der High End technik auch mal ein High End Gehäuse und sorgt damit für Wertigkeit oder bleibts beim 2000 EUR 3 Jahre Wegwerf Notebook, weil das Gehäuse danach auseinanderfällt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bald verfügbar - MEDION ERAZER X7835 PCGH-Notebook: Geforce GTX 980M und Core i7-4710MQ [Anzeige]*

Mit dem kommenden PCGH-Notebook wird es auch ein neues Gehäuse-Design geben.


----------

